# Dell Optiplex 320



## jbeiter (Apr 9, 2009)

I just inherited a Dell Optiplex 320 I would love to turn into a home server.

I tried to load the latest FreeBSD release and the installation freezes up when it hits usb0.  I notice it changes when I move the keyboard to another USB port or even remove it completely but still locks up solid (num lock doesn't even respond when the keyboard is in.)

I'm having similar issues trying Linux (ubuntu and fedora) but it seems related to grub and I read there are X11 issues with the onboard ATI graphics.

I can get around grub with lilo for linux but would rather go with FreeBSD if there is a work around.

any help?

thanks

- Joe


----------



## jbeiter (Apr 10, 2009)

ok then, back to linux..


----------



## tingo (Apr 13, 2009)

You could always try the latest 7.2-beta image, to see if that would install.
If not, you can disable usb from the boot menu (Google it) to have FreeBSD install. Then you can upgrade to latest FreeBSD -stable (which is named 7.2-prerelease right now) and see if usb works.


----------



## lach (Sep 3, 2009)

We also have problem with Dell Optiplex 320 and FreeBSD 7.2.

At this time we resolve this issue by attaching keyboard and mouse after initialization of USB controller.


----------

